# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Sixers 4/5/06 - 6pm CT CSN-Chicago/CSN/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS @ SIXERS*










*Wednesday April 5, 2006 6pm CT Wachovia Center, Philadelphia*



*Series:* Teams split 1-1.

*Last meeting:* 76ers won 108-102 Feb. 25 in Philadelphia.

*Records:* Bulls 33-40, 76ers 34-39.


*Bulls probable starters ppg.*

G Chris Duhon 8.8
G Kirk Hinrich 15.7
F Luol Deng 13.9
F Andres Nocioni 12.4
C Michael Sweetney 8.6

Bulls stats 

*76ers probable starters ppg.*

G Allen Iverson 32.9
G Kevin Ollie 2.7
F Andre Iguodala 12.5
F Chris Webber 20.3
C Samuel Dalembert 7.8

Sixers stats 





_*The Chicago Bulls have climbed within a half-game of the eighth and final playoff spot* in the Eastern Conference, and now get the first of two shots in four days at the team they've been chasing when they meet the Philadelphia 76ers.

"This is a playoff game for us, probably one of the most important games of the year," Bulls guard Chris Duhon said.

By winning three straight and five of six, the Bulls are right on the 76ers' heels for that last berth in the East and could move even higher in the standings because they're just 1 1/2 games behind seventh-place Indiana._


yahoo preview


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

On last night's win:


> "This is a win we are grateful to have. It was a great comeback," said coach Scott Skiles, who was aware that the 76ers were losing big when his Bulls took the floor in the second half.


I love it. The comeback was in VIEW of knowing that the Sixers were losing. But...



> "*Nobody* played well the last time we played (in a 108-102 loss at Philadelphia Feb. 25)," Skiles said. "We are going to need *everyone* to play well."



:eek8:

I'm going to this game tonight, though. Unfortunately, I could never go to the Bulls game in the dynastic days, so this is probably the biggest Bulls game that I'll be going to in my life to this point.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll all be listening closely for a shout that can be heard above the maddened crowd:


_*BENNNN GORDONNNN IS THE MAAAASTER!*_


:smilewink


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I think whoever wins the Webber vs. Nocioni matchup in each game against the 76ers will win said game.

Hopefully Andres will have two more birthdays very soon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

v bookie for Bulls @ Sixers


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

*wishes for a 1,000 point donation* :clown:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> *wishes for a 1,000 point donation* :clown:



i'm feeling generous today. as long as you aren't dan from woodridge, everything is groovy.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hope we didn't waste all our go-go juice last night making that comeback. Though the Sixers can't be in too high of spirits after that huge blowout.

Some other games tonight:

Indiana vs. Toronto - 6 pm
Milwaukee @ Orlando - 6 pm

I'm not too concerned about Milwaukee because I don't expect us to have a chance to catch them, but Indiana is intriguing.
Maybe Toronto will do us a favor.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I just realized if The Bulls win they are in 8th seed already. If we can win the next 2, Phili is all of a sudden on the outside looking in instead of us.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a pretty unimportant game. Expect Skiles to go to his bench a lot in this one, especially Schensher, Basden, and Livingston.


























In all seriousness, this one is the more important of the two against the 76ers. A win tonight keeps the 76ers slumping going into their next game, which is against the Celtics, possibly giving the Bulls a chance to be a full game ahead of them. Lose tonight, and the momentum goes to the 76ers going into the Celtics game and they could possibly be ahead by one full game. Of course, winning both would be a godsend, while losing both could spell disaster for the Bulls unless the Pacers keep on slumping.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sixers win...sorry  (It is just my prof. opinion)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good start. 4-0 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Knee to knee collision between Iverson and Hinrich.

foul on Kirk. Ben in for Kirk.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha the first comments from the sixers radio announcers: 
"Michael Sweetney looks like he trimmed down a little bit"

Holy ##[email protected] Kirk better be o.k.
banged knees with A.I., is on the bench


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Obvious charge on Iverson, but a block called on Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng on the inbounds to Noc. layup missed but fouled.

8-4 Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and the first foul was cause kirk breathed on AI the wrong way.

bad luck with the knee. hopefully he will come back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

10-4. Bulls. 

oooh it was Deng vs. Iggy but Deng pulled away.

Iggy drives and gets fouled by Noc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng drives layup GOOD.

Iverson spins twists. stolen by Gordon.

pullup jumper GOOD. by Deng. Mo Cheeks timeout 14-6. 6:57 left


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We came to play baby!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Gordon just took that ball from AI.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Good start. Now lets please continue it all the way, I don't think I can take another close game for a few days


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> We came to play baby!


Just like last night! Wait, that wasn't exactly a good thing...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Looking pretty good so far, hope we can keep this up.

I didn't see what happened to Kirk, did he twist his knee?
That foul on Iverson was a horrible call.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Wait a second - the Bulls showed up for a big game?

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, how bout Gordon ripping it away from Iverson?
Great to see that from him, especially on someone like Iverson, can't stand him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc is having his way driving to the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc driving to the basket again. goaltending. count it!

Tyson tried subbbing in for Sweetney but can't on a goaltending call.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

And tonight's Unintentional Sexual Innuendo of the Game goes to...Tom Dore for saying the following two things in a 60-second span:

- While looking at a shot of Kirk on the bench, "You can see the bulge right there."
and
- When going to commercial, "The Bulls have come out hard and heavy!"


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We came to play now lets stay to play until its over.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

"And Nocioni is running right through the Sixers!" says the Sixers radio guy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon fouls Iveron on a jumper. step away from him and just don't let him penetrate. he's just so quick, creating contact. I say give him the open jumper.

Webber's mid-range jumper has been money as of late.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon, wow. Nice shot.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

chicago bulls boogie


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon baseline jumper. GOOD. OOB Bulls ball!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Iverson crosses over Noc in the baseline but gives it up to Dalembert.

lol Noc being knocked around like a rag doll by Dalembert.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hot shooting...that will disappear later in the game. Let's see them turn up the defensive intensity.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

a little too much gordon on offense right now


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson drawing the charge on Iggy! great positioning! (though he just got there)


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

we are on a playoff mission!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng runner is good in the lane!

24-12.

Iverson jumper MISS!

Gordon double dribbles.not called.

Deng baseline jumper. MISS. Tyson boards. calls timeout

2:57 left.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

i like the pumped up version of skiles. its like hes still a player and rather fun to watch


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I can live with 6 and 4 for Luol nine minutes into the game, I think.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Gordon got his speed back


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We settle for the jumpshot too much in transition


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I love Red Kerr's pronunciation of Dalembert. Dall-um-bars.

Ben Gordon jumper GOOD! 26-12.

Green shot MISS. Dalembert boards. Green drives. Misses again. 

Deng jumper MISS. Gordon putback try MISS. Sixers throw it away.

Allen passes it up. stolen by Korver. layup GOOD.

Duhon drives. layup GOOD and 1. blocking foul Korver. missed the FT.

28-14

Iverson off the glass GOOD>


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Korver on the ground again, ha.
I don't know where Violet saw a walk there, glad the other ref had a better view.

Another missed free throw..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The salmons is back.

Korver called for a foul. though Tyson traveled with the ball. ( I think. i didn't see)

Where is the crowd?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo to Gordon. 

Gordon LONG jumper GOOD. bounces in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo baseline jumper MISS.

Tyson boards.

Noc for three. MISS.

Tyson boards again!

Ben spins to Allen to Pargo. jumper offensive foul.

32-18.

Allen is being tentative with his shots. leading to two turnovers.

Green jumper at the buzzer. MISS

32-18 Bulls.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Is there an audio feed for the gaem 2nite?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Pargo sighting - and naturally, offensive foul with 9 seconds left in the quarter :curse:


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Pargo gives me a general feeling of uneasiness and dismay.

But great first quarter...Keep it up Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly, where is the crowd? It must be really depressing for the sixers players to see such a small crowd when they are fighting for their playoff lives.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Salmons drives and 24 sec violation.

Randolph called for the foul holding. Sweetney.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Good news: 7 layups and 7 jumpers. Just keep slashing and cutting to the basket Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo in the corner, for three. GOOD!

35-18

Randolph drives. and gets called for the offensive foul.

Sweetney draws the charge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the coaches go nuts!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper MISS in and out.

Webber to a cutting Matt Barnes

Oargo drive kick to Malik Allen. baseline jumper GOOD!

37-20 10:04 left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sixers play boston fri. before they play the bulls in chicago on sat. that's a scheduling love moment right there. 

wow. bulls shootin' 62%. keep it up indeed.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Pargo in the corner, for three. GOOD!
> 
> 35-18
> 
> ...


Two charges in a week for Sweets!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Webber drives, spins slowly jumps a half an inch off the ground and gets fouled by Sweetney.

Cwebb bricks the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bricks the second. Salmons board.

traveling called on AI. Wow. they called it.

Pargo called for another offensive foul. Kirk comes back in.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Pargo in the corner, for three. GOOD!
> 
> 35-18
> 
> ...


Which coaches? Skiles in elation or Mo in disbelief at the call?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Webber spins turnaround jumper MISS. Webber boards. to Korver. for three. GOOD.

Sweetney fadeaway jumper MISS> Barnes called for a foul. over the back on the rebound.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

ok, 12 pts 5 ast, 3 reb, and a steel with 9 min to go in the 2nd.... let's go for the triple double and show that gordon is NOT one-dimensional


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ben with 12 already!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon runner GOOD!

Iverson to Salmons. Gordon knocks it out of bounds

Allen fouls Webber on the dunk try. Webber blew by Sweetney. Allen is in pain. (his hip got kneed by Webber. That looked like it hurt.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ben looks good. 12 points, 5 assists. Good looks for teammates, or just simple passes for open jumpers that gave the assists?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With no real PG on the floor let's hope the Bulls can at least keep the lead in double figures.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

First sign of trouble....Bulls are starting to settle for jumpers instead of taking it to the basket. Hopefully, it doesn't continue.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Man I wish I could be at this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc should have dunked that gimme layup on the flop.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone heard "Ben Gordon is the Master!" yet?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sixers cut it to 10.

Gordon to Deng. stolen. Gordon fouls Iggy.

Duhon back in for Kirk. Gordon was making his way out but Duhon shook him off. lol


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We had a golden opportunity to blow this game open early but we keep missing wide open shots. This better not be a close game cuz I can't ever remember us winning a close game against AI.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> We had a golden opportunity to blow this game open early but we keep missing wide open shots. This better not be a close game cuz I can't ever remember us winning a close game against AI.


Like I said, hot shooting will eventually cool off. If they turn up their defense when they know they're cold they can still build that lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOH that would have been a nice dunk by Iggy. reverse dunk but Noc fouls him. timeout Bulls

41-33. Bulls are stagnant and the sixers are charging.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BArnes and Korver have killed us


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another blown layup by Noce . Now that's 6 straight wide open jumpers/layups he's missed. STOP going to him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We have a Luke sighting.

Iggy dunks a Webber miss around the rim.

Noc to Gordon stolen.


Noc for three. MISS.

Barnes shorts are falling down.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

sigh. c'mon bulls, stop this rally


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper MISS. ugh. drives.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon runner in the lane. GOOD.

43-39

Iggy drives. stolen. Noc to Ben for three. GOOD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

46-39.

Duhon reverse layup GOOD!! 48-39 1:28 left.timeout sixers 20 second


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

As a 76ers fan, this stint of professional basketball from the 76ers will stop soon, I've been rooting for you guys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon stops the bleeding by stringing a bunch of nice plays IN THE PAINT. Ben's maintained his HOT shooting.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What a difference having a PG on the floor makes! Chris Duhon is handy in a tight spot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Webber mid-range jumper GOOD. wide open shot.

Malik on a pick and roll. lost the ball. UGLY

Webber mid-range jumper GOOD.

Gordon is down and is hobbling.
ankle injury. 20 sec timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to the locker room.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben hurts ankle. Leaves game :sigh:

We're f****d.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

if we lose Ben we are done!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Time for Deng to be THE MAN!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon for three. MISS.

Green boards. Iverson drives. to Webber. drives. to Barnes back to AI. throws it away to Duhon.

Hinrich drives and gets fouled by Green. 6.8 on the clock. 48-43.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich lost his dribble. Barnes recovers. shot at the buzzer No good.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Ben hurts ankle. Leaves game :sigh:
> 
> We're f****d.


It looks like left knee.

It doesn't look that serious but probably going to miss some games. 

Ben out at this time? We are screwed.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

OMG! Just got on! read posts in order!
Gordon was playing unreal then i read he gets injured 
So he wont be coming back in for this game? Is it that serious?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Losing Ben's not the end of the world. Tuesday night was one of the FEW games this year he was the reason the Bulls won. The Bulls would be better off in the long run anyway. At least this will give the Bulls more motivation to play with a sense of urgency.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Losing Ben's not the end of the world. Tuesday night was one of the FEW games this year he was the reason the Bulls won. <b>The Bulls would be better off in the long run anyway. </b> At least this will give the Bulls more motivation to play with a sense of urgency.


You are not serious, aren't you?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Go Sixers! *Ducks to avoid the incoming flyin rotten fruit*

In all seriousness this might turn out to be a good game after all.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bens coming back. YAY!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Bens coming back. YAY!


WHEW


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Whats the report on ben?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> You are not serious, aren't you?


I'd rather see fluid offensive sets and crisp passing than standing around and watching Ben try to make his own shot.

Anyway, the Suns did not cower in the corner when Amare went down, so the Bulls need to learn to adapt if Ben is out.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

How many missed layups have we had now?

Ben they said warmed up before the second half. He's on the bench.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

anybody having issues with the comcast feed? my screen just went black and the league pass sign came up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> anybody having issues with the comcast feed? my screen just went black and the league pass sign came up.


 both sports teams have comcast. which announcers?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I'd rather see fluid offensive sets and crisp passing than standing around and watching Ben try to make his own shot.


I personally prefer Ws, which is something I see a lot more of when Ben's on the court and contributing. And we RARELY ever just give the ball and tell him to create. 90% of his pts come within the offense.



> Tuesday night was one of the FEW games this year he was the reason the Bulls won.


You probably haven't seen MANY games then. We played our best stretch of ball this season w/ Ben as a starter putting up great numbers. And during this current stretch of 5 victories in 6 games Ben's contributed BIG in practically every 4th qtr.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Willie Green a three. GOOD.

Duhon layup MISS> Tyson with the putback dunk! huge dunk


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ha now there's a sign. video difficulties. no kidding.


:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI to Dalembert. layup MISS.

Noc drives. MISS but gets fouled.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> both sports teams have comcast. which announcers?



tomandred.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Greeen jumper MISS.

Chandler skies for a rebound.

Hinrich for three. GOOD.

Hinrich drives and got fouled before the shot. foul is on Green.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich penetrates. dishes to Noc at the baseline. layup GOoD! 69-58

Webber drives. BLOCKED by Tyson.

Webber layup GOOD at the buzzer.

69-60 2:49 left.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Noc is really hitting the glass these days. Double digits in four straight coming into tonight's game, and 7 half way through the third...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives. BLOCKED by Korver. yikes. that was a nice block off the glass.

Green called for the offensive foul. Noc took the charge. timeout.

69-60 2:35 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> tomandred.


fine in chicago


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yeech. it's like the sixers are just dancing around the Bulls on the outside. they can't get anything done on the interior

Deng for three. MISS. Tyson taps it out.

3 sec violation on Tyson.

Ben comes in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk drives. dishes to Tyson. Tyson layup MISS but fouled.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson's free throw form oddly looks ok sometimes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson drains both FT's.

Ben called for the foul.

AI dishes to Green. for three. MISS.

Gordon to Kirk.for three. MISS.

Tyson chases the ball.

Deng lost the ball.AI to Green. for three. MISS. Tyson boards. quarter over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson's got his hands on everything off the boards. 10 rebs in 17 minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not a bad quarter. Bulls withstood a rally by the sixers and knocked down some key shots.

I'm glad Green isn't that great a shooter, AI could have kept driving down the lane but he opted to dish it.

Skiles seems pumped for the game.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Come on Bulls, Nice handicapp leading into the last quarter just continue to shut iverson down and we will be fine! :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc on the glass. He's just made a concerted effort to get to it.

Kirk step back jumper. nothing but net.

75-60 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my. Ben called for the foul after the 3 point shot. will shoot three.

The ball hit the rim then the whistle blew.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't think the ref would've called it had AI made that shot.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Who's been guarding Iverson?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I know this is late spongy but do u know of a free audio link?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben brings it up.Hinrich drives. back out to Noc. jumper MISS.

Iverson for three. MISS. Ben almost fouled him again.

Noc to Deng on the inside. layup MISS> tapped by Tyson. MISS.

Webber drives bounces to Barnes. layup off the rim. Noc boards

Kirk sets up. to Ben for three. airball. Deng catches and gets the layup. 

77-63 9:31 left.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Nocioni's 4th double double in 5 games, says the announcer. impressive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jordanwasprettygood said:


> Nocioni's 4th double double in 5 games, says the announcer. impressive.


 now 5th straight.

AI to Korver. to Ollie back to AI. baseline jumper GOOD.

77-65 9:14 left


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Don't think the ref would've called it had AI made that shot.


Second-stupidest thing that referees do in all of sports. First obviously is the ludicrous "you can be falling out of bounds with absolutely no control of yourself but if you're touching the ball and you signal timeout we'll give it to you" rule.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Tyson. ball deflected. right to Deng for the easy layup. GOOD

AI step back jumper GOOD.

79-67 8:45 left.

Hinrich dribbled a ball off his foot. OOB. sixers ball. timeout


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like this substitution. Ben does have 4 fouls but this is the 4th qtr. Just switch Kirk on AI and let Ben play!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> I know this is late spongy but do u know of a free audio link?


no, I don't.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI baseline jumper GOOD.

79-69

Noc to Duhon. baseline Deng jumper MISS.

Ollie to AI for three. MISS.

7:55 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Duhon. back to Noc jumper GOOD.

81-79 

Cwebb for three. MISS.

Duhon to Kirk on the baseline. to Noc to Deng jumper MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI to Korver. straight on three. MISS.

Noc to Duhon. back to noc. drives across the paint to Deng, drives to Kirk. to Noc, drives down the lane. layup MISS. Tyson with the tip.

timeout sixers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Do the Sixers even run plays?

It's one pass and shoot a three for them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

loose ball foul on Dalembert. Noc was fouled.

83-69 6:19 left.

Duhon brings it up. to Noc back to Deng left handed layup MISS>

Webber mid-range jumper DOOD. 

Timeout Skiles 83-71 Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We haven't guarded Webber all game long.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> We haven't guarded Webber all game long.


Why bother? Bulls still up by 12. Just keep up the defensive intensity.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Deng layup MISS.

AI runner MISS. but fouled from behind by Duhon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI missed both FT's. shocking.

Hinrich down the lane. layup MISS. ugh...looks like that Dallas game.

Dalembert baseline for the dunk. fouled by Deng.

Dalembert to shoot two.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

On average, how many layups Krik misses after all the dribble?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on Bulls, we're up 10 with under 5 minutes, don't take the foot off the throat now!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Noc. back to Gordon. screen by Tyson.

Gordon for three. MISS. with a hand in his face.

AI jumper MISS. Noc boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc curls around in the lane layup GOOD!.

Korver around a screen. jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Hinrich back to Noc. baseline. open lays it in!!

AI jumper blocked by Hinrich. called for the foul.

87-75


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another joke of a call against our guards while guarding AI.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. ticky tack foul called.

AI gets the first FT. and the second.

Kirk brings it up. runner in the lane. GOOD

Korver. jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

89-79 2:46 left.

Duhon baseline three. MISS>

AI drives. dump pass wrap around to Dalembert. dunks it and 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon :sigh:. Gotta make those in this league.

Down to a 7 point game!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the FT. 

Kirk to Noc. almost stolen by Korver. jumpball. won by the sixers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Webber drives. fakes. spins layup off the glass. GOOD

89-84. 2:11 left


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

5 point lead, don't blow this now..


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh come on. Don't do this to me Bulls. close it out, CLOSE IT OUT


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The foul troubles are hurting now in terms of free throws.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ummm...get it to Ben. Hinrich's busy overdribbling though.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Good lengthy possession until that horrible shot by Duhon.
About 1:20 left, up 5.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TWICE we ignored a WIDE OPEN Ben on the ride side of the court. Noce I can understand since he never passes but WTF is Duhon thinking?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great pass by Kirk!

5 point game, 52.5 seconds left.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Nocioni is the man


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Only against Philly can you get a play like that in crunch time. What a pathetic defensive team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI is getting some BS calls geez.

Kirk. to Noc baseline. LAYUP GOOD. there was more contact there than on AI.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome drive and pass by Kirk. Finish by Noc.

5 point lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Barnes to Webber against Tyson. hookshot MISS>

they foul Duhon. with 39.9 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

You can always count on C-Webb in the clutch! 

Half game ahead!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol at the screaming fan to throw off Duhon.

92-86. 

makes the second 93-86


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI trying to create contact. jumps into Hinrich. no call.

30.6 left

93-86 Duhon fouled. makes the first. 

95-86.

technical foul on Mo Cheeks.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's ovahhhhhhh!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

T on Mo Cheeks to top it off.

0.5 games in the playoffs.
:cheers:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Credit to the guards' D on Iverson. 5-16 from the field despite 4 or 5 phantom fouls resulting in free throws by AI.

Nice game by Chandler as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh AI got the tech.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI in the lane. layup GOOD.

Hinrich is fouled. makes the first. 97-88 

22.3 left

missed the second.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Willie Green drives. layup GOOD. Ben fouled.

97-90 11.9 secs left


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh yea, the minute of 50 billion fouls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls win. 

.5 games ahead


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Credit to Skiles for keeping his team's eyes on the prize. We're IN as the 8th spot for now!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

damn Milwaukee!

They were trailing the rest of the game to Orlando. Now they're up by one with 44 seconds left.

C'mon Orlando! how can you let TJ Ford score 33 points on you? Ford is having a monster night.

If Orlando beat Milwaukee, we have a chance to go sixth seed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with another strong 2nd half to lead us to victory. Nice to see that.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Awesome win by the Bulls!
Gordon, Noce, Chandler all top efforts!!!

Spongy my man u got any highlights for this game any time? 

GO BULLS :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I think this game is showing what Paxson and Skiles mean by our small margin for error with our team.
Six good performances by our core got as a win against a sub 500 team. It's nice to see them all firing at once and hopefully the continue to improve from here for the rest of the season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Another nice game by Gordon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*this was a huge win.*



glad to see they maintained composure down the stretch. game ball to nocioni. 

gordon, hinrich and deng all majorly solid. 

they got banged up and withstood the onslaught.









*blood on the horns!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yup, basically what we expected.

6th/7th: Milwaukee Tied Indiana 1.5 games ahead
8th: Chicago 
9th: Philly .5 behind


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> damn Milwaukee!
> 
> They were trailing the rest of the game to Orlando. Now they're up by one with 44 seconds left.
> 
> ...


Hah I just posted my displeasure about the Magic losing in another thread...and now they just won! If we can get a nice streak going 6th is not out of the question for sure.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

it's so funny how i forget iggy plays for the 76ers when we play them...

he is sooooo under-utilized.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

**Bulls hold off Sixers, move into eighth playoff spot**


_
PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- *Andres Nocioni and the Chicago Bulls wanted eighth place a little more than the Philadelphia 76ers.* 

Nocioni and Ben Gordon scored 21 points apiece as the Bulls survived a late rally to post a 99-92 victory over the struggling Sixers and move into the eighth playoff spot in the Eastern Conference standings. 

*By winning their fourth straight contest, the Bulls (35-40) moved one-half game ahead of the Sixers (34-40) for the East's final playoff spot.* 

Holding a 71-60 lead after three quarters, the Bulls watched the lead dwindle to 91-86 with 65 seconds left after Allen Iverson made two free throws. 

However, Nocioni made a layup 13 seconds later to push the bulge back to seven and the the Bulls 7-of-8 free throws down the stretch to secure the win. 

Nocioni added 13 rebounds and Gordon had five assists. 

Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng scored 14 points each and Tyson Chandler collected 15 rebounds for Chicago. 

Iverson had 26 points and seven assists and Chris Webber 23, 10 rebounds and seven assists for Philadelphia, which lost for the ninth time in 12 games. _






.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Great win, the next game is just as huge.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nba tv interviewed nocioni via the video phone on their highlight show (they'll probably repeat it within the hour). a must see. great command of the language and the accent is priceless. 

_congrats on the win_

was a big win for us because we *play hard* and we are in playoff right now but we have to keep working.

_talk about your play tonight_

i try to *play hard* every game, today i played good game but the team i think played great, we *played hard*, played good defense on iverson.

_did it affect the team when hinrich and gordon went out with their injuries?_

no no never because we *play hard* every game you know some time we can loss some game because we don't have experience cause we are young team, eh, but we *play hard* we're not thinking about if kirk hinrich on the court or ben gordon we need to play together and that's it. 

_a win against indiana and tonight against philadelphia, how big are those wins?_

for us is huge cause we need to get playoff and we are so close we need to keep working like tonight and we need to win saturday.

_are you confident bulls will make the playoffs? _

yes i hope yes i think it's difficult we need to keep working but we can get the playoff.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I was expecting another *play hard* in the last response but got let down


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

If only i could hear that nocioni interview.

It could never top "I love the basketball"


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I knew we had it in us all along!

(Really, I did. Me, and yodurk, and a few others were pretty positive about this when we were still 3 games out and playing poorly a few weeks back.)

Anyway. I was at the game tonight, and it looked like a tremendous effort. A few observations:

1. I think Luol Deng might be our best cutter. He doesn't do it enough, and he doesn't time it with Kirk's penetration from the other side (usually it's a slash from one side and Luol cuts in and receives the dish around the elbow to take a step and get to the hoop). But he's really long and one step in the paint is all he needs to basically go right to the rim. The kid is going to be really sick once he develops more chemistry with the guys and puts on even just 10 lbs of muscle.

2. Tyson Chandler figured out how to play offensively tonight. I didn't see once that elbow-tucked 90-degree jumper form once tonight... I saw tip-ins and cuts to the hoop. That IS this guy's offense. Why not? We're a jump shooting team that tries to slash but leaves a lot of stuff bouncing around the rim. Tyson made it a habit to shadow Hinrich on several occasions when Kirk was driving to the hoop, and once he got a big put-back on a layup that didn't fall. 

That style of offense looks a LOT like what he does on defense, so it should feel really natural. Just stalk your own player to the hoop, as if you're going to block his shot (except don't block it), then get a putback if necessary or at least an offensive board.

Tyson also has some idea of how to get to the line, but only against guys like Dalembert that he feels like he can draw the foul against.

I don't know how this works with how his performance has been all season or Sagarin ratings or any of that, but for the entire game tonight, our team was MUCH better on both ends with him on the floor. Much, much better.

3. Nocioni is such a fun player to watch. He's a utility man, just like Deng, in a slightly different way. Dramatically improved handle and jumpshot, a guy that knows how to be in the right place at the right time. Loves to sprint to the blocks, not a power-down player but man he loves to just run back and forth along the baseline.

4. AI is sick. Those three fadeaway jumpers in the 4th made my heart jump. He can go off at any point.

5. There aren't any cute Sixers dancers.

All in all, a terrific night. I was there as the Sixers fans started booing their own team... priceless. I'd really give them a ton of credit if they turn it around and start winning a bunch of games, because they seem like a deflated team if I've ever seen one.

WOO HOO! BIG WIN!!! GO BULLS!!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey if you guys need even more of a reason to get pumped for Saturday's game, a Bulls win will clinch the tie breaker between the 2 teams (3-1)


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Hey if you guys need even more of a reason to get pumped for Saturday's game, a Bulls win will clinch the tie breaker between the 2 teams (3-1)


And to think I will miss this one thanks to visiting family. But I'll try to catch it on ESPN Radio.

If you ask me, if we win this next game, we'll definitely be at least the 7th seed. NJ and Miami are our only tough games left after Saturday, and the way the Bulls are playing they can win one.

I think the Bulls can finish .500. Not even kidding.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights coming up in a few minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok here it is.

http://s38.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3H5XUY9GE82LF1NQAHVP22GIGA


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

vital game! your in the playoffs now, congrats :cheers: keep it up


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kirk often gets accused of not hitting a clutch shot. Well, his assist to Nocioni, with around a minute left, killed Philly's momentum for good.

Kudos, Bulls.

Let's not get nuts though, board. We haven't made it into the playoffs yet. Philly is down but not out.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you spongy for the highlights once again!
I really appreciate it so much :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

YESSSS! GO BULLS! and thanks for the highlights spongy

:banana:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great win, and to see our key guys stepping up their games is very important!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

ndistops said:


> And to think I will miss this one thanks to visiting family. But I'll try to catch it on ESPN Radio.
> 
> If you ask me, if we win this next game, we'll definitely be at least the 7th seed. NJ and Miami are our only tough games left after Saturday, and the way the Bulls are playing they can win one.
> 
> I think the Bulls can finish .500. Not even kidding.


As great as the Bulls are playing right now, I think its a far stretch to assume that we are at least a 7th seed or anything like that. The only thing keeping us from a 7 game winning streak and a virtual lock on a playoff spot - that terrible 4th quarter at home vs. Orlando. That team has popped up several times this year at the least opportune moments. While I will concede the Bulls are probably playing their best basketball of the year, and seem to be coming together at the right time, I've been duped before.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Thw post game comments are up at Bulls.com, but someone made a goof:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/postgame_060405.html


----------

